# Richfield Slot Car Show



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Is the Richfield, Ohio slot car show this weekend? Anyone know what time it opens? Thanks.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, Sunday the show starts @ 9:30


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information


----------

